# [Format PNG] Droits d'auteurs

## jaypeche

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai une question concernant les droits d'auteurs d'images au format PNG. 

De ce que j'ai pu lire sur la toile le format PNG est un format libre, je souhaiterais savoir si cette liberté concerne uiquement la technologie relative au format PNG, ou bien si une image au format PNG est libre de droit.

Merçi d'avance pour ces précisions.

 :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

PNG est un format libre dans le sens où il n'est pas volontairement couvert par des brevets logiciels qui seraient autant d'épées de Damoclès sur la tête des développeurs (notamment de logiciels libres) l'utilisant pour leurs programmes. Les utilisateurs de tels logiciels risqueraient donc du jour au lendemain de ne plus pouvoir utiliser ces logiciels et donc de ne plus pouvoir lire leurs fichiers comme ils le faisaient auparavant (notamment en liberté).

Ceci étant l'Europe n'est (pour le moment) pas directement affectée car les brevets logiciels y sont illégaux... mais délivrés en grand nombres par l'Office Européen des Brevets (qui n'est *pas* un organe de l'UE) qui milite pour la légalisation de tels brevets (plus il y a de brevets délivrés sur tout et n'importe quoi, plus il se font de l'argent). Il s'agit d'un risque majeur. Nous ne voulons vraiment pas nous retrouver avec des patent trolls et des dizaines voire des centaines de milliards d'euros (aucune exagération) gaspillées. Pour en savoir plus : http://unitary-patent.eu/fr/content/seul-gandalf-peut-proteger-leurope-du-brevet-unitaire

Les images en soit (pas les "idées" mises en œuvre dans le format utilisée), comme n'importe quelles œuvres de l'esprit (et quel que soit le format dans lequel elles sont distribuées), sont couvertes par le droit d'auteur. Il faut regarder les détails de la licence pour savoir ce que tu peux en faire. Sans licence, le droit d'auteur le plus strict s'applique (tu ne peux pas même redistribuer l'image). Voilà une porte d'entrée vers des œuvres que tu peux librement redistribuer (voire plus : librement modifier, etc.) : http://search.creativecommons.orgLast edited by Magic Banana on Mon Feb 03, 2014 1:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jaypeche

Merçi Magic Banana pour ta réponse, je ne connaissais pas cet aspect sur les brevets logiciels, j'y vois désormais un peu plus clair.

Ta réponse confirme ce que je pensais, PNG est un format ouvert, mais la créativité sous ce format peut etre soumis aux droits d'auteurs. Il me faut donc être vigilant si je souhaite utiliser une création qui ne m'appartient pas.

Dans mon cas, j'utilise pour une application que je cherche à écrire une image PNG dont l'auteur a placé sa redistribution sous GPL, mon application étant elle même en GPL, ça ne pose donc aucun souçi.

Encore merçi pour ces précisions.

http://icones.pro/en/clamav-png-image.html

 :Wink: 

----------

